# Youtube has taken some countermeasures to prevent downloading their videos.



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

Since about 2 days i can't download videos from youtube using IDM or Orbit's grabber.Some googling has confirmed that this is now common.However i can download videos shared on other pages,for example TDF.It might still be possible to dig up the video from the browser's cache.Anyway if you guys find a fix for IDM or Orbit kindly post it here.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2012)

FDM is still functioning as earlier. If you are on FF, try installing Flashgot.


----------



## Krow (Feb 1, 2012)

About time something like this happened. The entertainment industry is going the digitally paranoid way.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, even some movies are on youtube now (like Ready,etc) so it was about time they did this 
try keepvid.com and see if it helps


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

Keepvid is working but not flashgot.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 1, 2012)

I use VideoDownloadHelper for FF, helps pick up videos from almost all video sharing sites. Was working yesterday, last I checked.


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 1, 2012)

keepvid working fine


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2012)

I love keepvid.com. Since it's based on cloud, it's usually the first one to fix the download issue, no matter how much change YT does to it's algos!

But, if it finds some good way to block downloading... I will be sad! Since I only download videos which I loved to death, because of fear that it might be taken down and I may loose access to it!


----------



## v.Na5h (Feb 1, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Since about 2 days i can't download videos from youtube using IDM or Orbit's grabber.Some googling has confirmed that this is now common.However i can download videos shared on other pages,for example TDF.It might still be possible to dig up the video from the browser's cache.Anyway if you guys find a fix for IDM or Orbit kindly post it here.




use the youtube enhancer script from userscripts...


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> use the youtube enhancer script from userscripts...



Yep,it's working for firefox.Now i can download vids with IDM.Thanks


----------



## mitraark (Feb 1, 2012)

IDM working fine.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

Are you sure?It does show the 'Download his video' bar,but clicking on it will download an around 2MB sized flv file.


----------



## funskar (Feb 1, 2012)

idm workng fine..
no problems at all..


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 1, 2012)

ya, IDM is working fine


----------



## Neuron (Feb 1, 2012)

All right.I updated IDM.It's working fine now even in chrome.Grabber still isn't working.So probably it wasn't a countermeasure.Might have to do with the renewed site.


----------



## noob (Feb 2, 2012)

Honestly speaking, sites like YouTube are meant for streaming and not for downloading those videos.  And why do we still download it ? Blame the internet connection speeds here.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2012)

IDM working fine in Chrome. v6.03


----------

